# Beer In A Bin



## Adamt (15/9/06)

Check this out, just stumbled across it.

Beer in a Bin

You call this dude, he brings a full keg of cold commercial beer in a wheelie bin to your door, completely set up to chill and dispense.

Look at the range of beer though, holy poop!

Nice idea to turn wheelie bins into kegging setups, wish I thought of it.


----------



## Darren (15/9/06)

Adam,

You never seen the utes driving around. Looks like you imagine, red I think, bins with taps on them. Not sure if it took off.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Ross (15/9/06)

Adamt said:


> Check this out, just stumbled across it.
> 
> Beer in a Bin
> 
> ...



Been around for a long time now

cheers Ross


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/9/06)

Adamt said:


> You call this dude, he brings a full keg of cold commercial beer in a wheelie bin to your door, completely set up to chill and dispense.



Well...yes.

But the wheelie bin is too big to fit on your verandah, the beer inside is crap, and there is only one beer.

Invite me to the party, and I bring a small wheelie bin, with 2 choices of hand crafted beer ( or a beer and a soda water if preferred), and a flat top for putting the chips and dip on. And I dont charge anything!


----------



## barfridge (15/9/06)

I can vouch for GL's wheelie keg bin. Plus it now has integrated lighting for nighttime operation.


----------



## danbeer (15/9/06)

barfridge said:


> I can vouch for GL's wheelie keg bin. Plus it now has integrated lighting for nighttime operation.




It's pretty cool.

How's it rigged up inside GL?

Got gas? Ice?


----------



## JasonY (15/9/06)

barfridge said:


> I can vouch for GL's wheelie keg bin. Plus it now has integrated lighting for nighttime operation.



I fear he will be arrested unless indicators are installed when it is in tow behind bike


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Well...yes.
> 
> But the wheelie bin is too big to fit on your verandah, the beer inside is crap, and there is only one beer.
> 
> Invite me to the party, and I bring a small wheelie bin, with 2 choices of hand crafted beer ( or a beer and a soda water if preferred), and a flat top for putting the chips and dip on. And I dont charge anything!



Nice one. Love the camping mat insulation.


----------



## Coodgee (15/9/06)

I guess this guy must have forked out for a license to buy kegs from a brewery. I asked at the xxxx brewery down the road once (had a very late notice request to supply kegged beer at a party) if I could buy a keg or just fill my own, and they told me to bugger off.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/9/06)

danbeer said:


> barfridge said:
> 
> 
> > I can vouch for GL's wheelie keg bin. Plus it now has integrated lighting for nighttime operation.
> ...




With apologies for the hijack. This image is already buried on here somewhere.


----------



## tonydav (16/9/06)

Adamt said:


> Beer in a Bin
> 
> You call this dude, he brings a full keg of cold commercial beer in a wheelie bin to your door, completely set up to chill and dispense.
> 
> Look at the range of beer though, holy poop!



Amazingly complete range. Not exactly cheap though, particularly when comparing to a home brew keg setup. OTOH I've got plenty of mates who'd use this for a party if only to save on cleaning up on the "tinnie's" the next morning.


----------



## Adamt (16/9/06)

How is that wheelie bin cooled, just ice buried around the kegs/gas bottles?


----------

